# Standalone or Roamio?



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I have 2 Premier XL4 and 2 Tivo Mini's

Now that Stream supports Android, I was thinking about getting it.

I'd really like the Roamio Pro to get the 6 tuners, but the cost is just too high ($400 plus $400 for lifetime?) I could only sell my Premier XL 4 for maybe $75 on ebay (not lifetime).

I don't feel that $800 is worth it just for 2 tuners and stream, to be honest. I've got Roku for my Amazon Instant video due to lack of that in the Tivo.

I see I can get a used Stream for maybe $85 or so.

But is the standalone Stream the same functionality as "stream" that's in the Roamio Pro?


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

m_jonis said:


> But is the standalone Stream the same functionality as "stream" that's in the Roamio Pro?


To answer your last question. Yes. Same hardware.

The other questions re: investing in a Roamio Pro or keeping your existing box is up to you. There are plenty of threads in the main Roamio forum to outline the benefits. You also have to consider if you do get lifetime rather than paying month to month now, how long it'll take to make your money back. Good luck.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

If the only reason why you want a Roamio is for the streaming, then go with the stand alone version. I got Premieres and the stand alone and don't regret it.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Even on the roamio its two pieces of discrete hardware even though its in the same box. The Stream pulls its own IP address. There is no difference.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have found the Roamio built-in stream to be more reliable than the stand-alone version of the Stream I used with a Premier. That's just my personal experience, it's certainly possible I got a lemon.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> I have found the Roamio built-in stream to be more reliable than the stand-alone version of the Stream I used with a Premier. That's just my personal experience, it's certainly possible I got a lemon.


I have found in general my standalone stream has become more reliable over time. The software has probably gotten lot less buggy since the original release.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

ellinj said:


> I have found in general my standalone stream has become more reliable over time. The software has probably gotten lot less buggy since the original release.


Totally agree with you there. I'm very happy with mine.


----------

